# Contacting Bobby Hill



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is in the right section, Moderators, feel free to move this thread if you feel the need.

Now to the main point: 

I realize many people have had trouble contacting Bobby Hill at Varnyard whether it be thru email or phone, but I was able to get a hold of him about 5mins ago by phone. It's 8:30 am here and I'm guessing it's around 9:30 in Florida. If you're trying to contact him, I'd say it's best to call him around this time when things are early and calm. This is just a suggestion and I think it'll work, he picked up within minutes. That is all!

Take care my fellow Tegu friends.



I meant to say within seconds. Not minutes.


----------



## spark678 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh yeah heres another tip. Try using a different number. Worked with me.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 28, 2011)

spark678 said:


> Oh yeah heres another tip. Try using a different number. Worked with me.



Ummmm...so, just start pushing random numbers while keeping our fingers crossed? What "different number"?


----------



## fastforward (Nov 28, 2011)

I think spark means call him from a different number than the number you originally used.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 28, 2011)

fastforward said:


> I think spark means call him from a different number than the number you originally used.



Ah! I hope he's not right.


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2011)

Why would it matter what number you call him from? Is he screening his calls to not talk to previous customers/callers? I say unless he has your money (deposit), don't contact him at all. The way things have gone over the last few months with him, says alot about his character and the way he does business. I'm not sure what the reasoning is, but I would not recommend purchasing from him.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah really smh,i agree with james.w 110%


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

Agreed. I thought I'd give it a try is all.


----------



## boyd1955 (Nov 28, 2011)

If anyone is friendly with a good solicitor I'd get them to send him a little letter cos he seems to be owing quite a few people on here money ... And if there's a few people on here he owes, you know that is only the tip of the iceberg and there's going to be a lot more people out there that haven't got their tegu or deposit returned and can't get in contact with the guy


----------



## spark678 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes try using a different phone with a different number. I actually used one with a different area code and it worked for me. Hence why I am saying to use a different number. GL


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Nov 29, 2011)

Please fell me in as I want to get another Tegu from bobby..


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 5, 2011)

i was hoping to buy from bobby next season on a black and white but now im pretty nervous idk for sure if i want too im glad i decided against putting a deposite down after reading all this i hope he fixes it bc id love to get my first tegu next season after 2 years of research im just not sure now who to buy from


----------



## Chesapeakeherper (Dec 5, 2011)

Deac77 said:


> i was hoping to buy from bobby next season on a black and white but now im pretty nervous idk for sure if i want too im glad i decided against putting a deposite down after reading all this i hope he fixes it bc id love to get my first tegu next season after 2 years of research im just not sure now who to buy from



I am in the same boat. l emailed bobby a few weeks ago to get info on how to put a deposit down for next year and he responded in a couple of hours. I was going to send the deposit till I started reading about the problems other members here have had contacting him and getting there tegu's. So now I am trying to decide on another breeder.


----------



## frost (Dec 5, 2011)

james.w said:


> Why would it matter what number you call him from? Is he screening his calls to not talk to previous customers/callers? I say unless he has your money (deposit), don't contact him at all. The way things have gone over the last few months with him, says alot about his character and the way he does business. I'm not sure what the reasoning is, but I would not recommend purchasing from him.


wow i didnt think id hear that from you.lol is there something im missing? iv done business with him for about a year or so now. send me a pm when u get a chance.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 5, 2011)

It is kinda crazy how many disgruntled people there are and from the sound of it for good reason too. I've never had any bad dealings with the guy personally I only have good things to say about him but some of these remarks I'm reading are insane


----------



## reptastic (Dec 5, 2011)

I have to say james i completely disagree, no one expected this season to go the way it did, im sure bobby will straighten this out, would i buy from him again? absolutly, his customer service has always been outstanding in the 3 yrs i have dealt with hi


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2011)

Move this discussion over to PM's or a new thread. This thread was posted to help those trying to contact him, that is ALL. I get it where you're all coming from but I'm also tired of hearing all the lame excuses, the least he could do is get himself on here, post a thread, and leave it at that, or even send out a mass email, instead of just closing random threads and deleting posts (referring to Bobby). Take the discussion else where, I imagine this is another one of my threads that will have be closed now too, when it's sole intension in the was to INFORM. I'm all for informing the other members about Bobbys recent actions in the last few months, but not on this thread. Enooooooough.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 5, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Move this discussion over to PM's or a new thread. This thread was posted to help those trying to contact him, that is ALL. I get it where you're all coming from but I'm also tired of hearing all the lame excuses, the least he could do is get himself on here, post a thread, and leave it at that, or even send out a mass email, instead of just closing random threads and deleting posts (referring to Bobby). Take the discussion else where, I imagine this is another one of my threads that will have be closed now too, when it's sole intension in the was to INFORM. I'm all for informing the other members about Bobbys recent actions in the last few months, but not on this thread. Enooooooough.



Ummmm...you realize you're telling the moderators to move their discussion, right? I mean, I get your point, but...


reptastic said:


> I have to say james i completely disagree, no one expected this season to go the way it did, im sure bobby will straighten this out, would i buy from him again? absolutly, his customer service has always been outstanding in the 3 yrs i have dealt with hi



It's one thing for him to have a bad season (happens to every breeder), but it's another to have poor customer service, close threads that pertain to that poor customer service (ignore customers/fail to refund their deposits, etc...), and fail to address those issues. A lot of people have said a lot of great things about Bobby's tegus, which not only sold a lot of tegus for him, but it also put those people's reputations on the line. Those people have a right to voice their opinions (especially if it was OK for them to voice their opinions when they were saying positive things, in the first place). I know you like Bobby, reptastic--he's done a lot for you, and I can appreciate that. But, at the same time, he's done a lot of folks wrong (seemingly), and I can appreciate their position too.


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Move this discussion over to PM's or a new thread. This thread was posted to help those trying to contact him, that is ALL. I get it where you're all coming from but I'm also tired of hearing all the lame excuses, the least he could do is get himself on here, post a thread, and leave it at that, or even send out a mass email, instead of just closing random threads and deleting posts (referring to Bobby). Take the discussion else where, I imagine this is another one of my threads that will have be closed now too, when it's sole intension in the was to INFORM. I'm all for informing the other members about Bobbys recent actions in the last few months, but not on this thread. Enooooooough.
> ...



I'm just going to quote this as it is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 5, 2011)

The thing that stands out to me the most is his customer service,on top of that if you take people's hard earned money then instead of getting back to the email,phone,form etc, you just lay low and try to avoid them,but if bobby's name is mentioned on this site about him sending people a regular arg blk/wht, instead of a extreme which is more money and he didnt refund the person there 200.00 for his mistake since a regular arg/blk/wht cost 150,and the extreme cost 350 you do the math its BS,or people who still didnt hear nothing on therer deposits on reds,did bobby refund them no he kept there money,thats bad businesses.He could of contacted them regardless of the water being bad,if his name was mention in a bad way his snake but would of been on hear deleting it or locking the post,or crap you could of got banned like i did for speaking against him in the past.Now i like bobby's stock ,and i myself didnt have any bad business with bobby but i have talked to bobby on the phone in the past and sorry to me hes shady.And to what TeguBuzz wrote i agree 100% cause alot of people dont want to tell in how it is and i like a person who stands there ground like myself,also james.w i agree with you 100% another person who told it the way it is on bobby.I'm not saying bobby the worst person in the world but what happening lately is BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


slideaboot said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Move this discussion over to PM's or a new thread. This thread was posted to help those trying to contact him, that is ALL. I get it where you're all coming from but I'm also tired of hearing all the lame excuses, the least he could do is get himself on here, post a thread, and leave it at that, or even send out a mass email, instead of just closing random threads and deleting posts (referring to Bobby). Take the discussion else where, I imagine this is another one of my threads that will have be closed now too, when it's sole intension in the was to INFORM. I'm all for informing the other members about Bobbys recent actions in the last few months, but not on this thread. Enooooooough.
> ...



Well said AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spark678 (Dec 8, 2011)

im going to sacrifice my tegu for bobby and mail it to him in a box. 





























jk


----------



## Dana C (Dec 19, 2011)

I just tried to go the Varnyard web site to look at Bobby's feeding and housing info. but found that the site was down and according to the pop up, it had used all it's allowable band width. 

Does anyone know what is going on? I also have a AA that I have a question about.
Thanks,


----------



## reptastic (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok guys i should have proof read b4 i submited my post, @james i dont completely disagree, i cant speak on bad customer service at varnyard because i havnt experienced any, however screening calls, ignoring emails, keeping deposits and not making good on your own mistakes is terrible, for buisness and as a person, after all even i talked to bobby briefly through email about pics i sent him about storm and rayne, if he is a man of his word i agree he should be on this forum to say the least explaning things before he really hurts his reputation and business


----------



## ragnew (Dec 19, 2011)

Dana C said:


> I just tried to go the Varnyard web site to look at Bobby's feeding and housing info. but found that the site was down and according to the pop up, it had used all it's allowable band width.
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on? I also have a AA that I have a question about.
> Thanks,


Hey Dana, I believe the other site www.tegusforsale.com is still up and running. I just looked at it a few minutes ago actually. It has some of the information that the varnyard site had, but not all of it.

Seems to have an updated front page pic as well. A tegu sporting a Santa hat.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 20, 2011)

The other site is up now too. I must say though this has gotten pretty out of hand, I was off the forum for a while and didnt know what was going on and came back like 2 months ago and read all of this and was pretty shocked cause Bobby has always been a good guy, helpful, and good customer service in the past years, I've talked to him many times on the phone for good periods of time. According to the forum his last visist was "11-05-2011 06:41 AM"...you haven't logged onto your own site in a month and a half for atleast 5-10min to post something about what's going on? I dont understand it at all, it just makes no sense


----------



## james.w (Dec 20, 2011)

This isn't his site anymore.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 20, 2011)

Again its a bunch of BAD BUISNESS,anybody that takes peoples money and dont give them a answer is crook to me sorry.


----------



## Johnnydr (Dec 20, 2011)

james.w said:


> This isn't his site anymore.



this site is no longer run by Bobby/Varnyard?


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought he still owned the forum but Josh was the one who took care of it for him.


----------



## boyd1955 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you take money for something from someone and don't give it to them then it is theft ... Its as simple as that


----------



## Johnnydr (Dec 20, 2011)

I got 2 AA's from him this season. I can attest to customer service being spotty. When he did contact me he was very thorough and interesting to talk to. As I understand he is running this himself this season, as apposed to having help as usual. To be honest though, I agree that his responsiveness is lacking. for animals that go for 150-400ish you should be spoiled with service IMO. Regardless, I love my tegu (the one I kept), but I am hesitant of buying from him next year if this trend follows. i'd love a top shelf red!


----------



## james.w (Dec 20, 2011)

Bobby does not run the site, Josh does. I am not sure on ownership, but I believe that is out of Bobby's hands as well


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 20, 2011)

Josh bought the site.


----------



## Johnnydr (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting.....maybe for the newer members (like me) there should be an introduction?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. There was an announcement when the transfer took place - about a year ago.

It's important to me that we keep from bashing people and stick to stating facts. This forum will not be used to bash or breed hate for others BUT with that said, I will not censor those who have been wronged and rightfully have questions.

PLEASE keep things civil. Remember to treat others how you wish to be treated and when in doubt, take a 15 minutes 'breather' from the computer. It helps, trust me.


----------

